# The pill for acne + IBS



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi, I think this is my first post here.







I read some of the threads on the pill and thought I could ask this. How many have taken the pill for acne purposes? How did it work? Or not? And more importantly... how did it affect your tummy?I will go back to the dermatologist after several years (7 or 8?) and see this as a possibility, but I hate taken pills of any kind.Ok, it just occured to me: how about Accutane? I do not think I would go on this, but if someone has any comment I would appreciate it.Thanks...







EDITED TO ADD: I have no idea on brands, names or anything about bc pills.


----------



## Brockbaby (Aug 27, 2002)

hey! welcome to the board!







I have taken the pill for regulation and IBS.... and i found that it seemed to cause constipation. I'm going to try it again, because i'm no sure whether it was the pill or just a bad spell







I'll post back when i find out


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Does that mean it helped your IBS?Thanks for answering.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I started the pill way back when to help with passing out when I had my period. I have been on so many different types over the years!!! I can't even remember. Since I began the pill when I was 15, I really don't know how it affected my acne.


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

I wish I could find someone to tell me which pill is the best for me and what's in each type. I've been on the pill for a month and a half and I'm so cranky it's like the devil himself has taken up residence in me! Hence the ibs is worse...problem is that my doctor won't try me on anything else until I've tried this one for at least 3 months to see if my body gets used to it. I just hope I don't throttle my loved ones before that time is up!


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

I was on Ortho Tri-cyclen and it kinda helped my acne. I finally found produts in conjuction with one another that help. I use Klaron (perscrption) in the morning, along with dove soap, Differn gel (perscrption) at night with Neutrogena deep clean oil free clenser. I have cleared up 100%, but i just went off the pill so i will see how bad it will flare up. Also, stay away from accutane!!!! Its bad news. I was on it a few years back and yes it worked when i was on it but right when I went off my acne came back and the side effects were horriable! My lips have never been so dry, and after years of being off it are still completly dry. I was a teen when I took it and became completly depressed. The company of Accutane has a few law suits due to kids commiting suicide when on it!!! Its crazy, it is intended for people who have systnic acne. Please if you even concider it reasearch it! Its scary stuff. Hope this helpsLove,Amanda


----------



## carmen (Jan 29, 2001)

I have taken acne medication, when I was 13, after that my ibs developed. Anyway 20 years later I still have acne , I use proactive which is an infomercial on tv. It works the best, I have tried many other products before with no luck.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I use the Neutrogena deep cleaning stuff mentioned and it helped with the zits I was getting. I'm also on ortho-tricyclen btw


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I was on ortho tricyclin for 5 years and had to go off of it for my headaches.I got cystic acne after i went off of it and terrible pain with my periods.I recently went on Yasmin and so far it has been great.I have only been on it for a week though.My skin seems clear and i definately noticed that i am not as constipated.I hope these good results continue headache free.So far i am very happy with yasmin.I'm not so bloated anymore eather.


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

I was on Depo-provera for over four years and my acne got a little worse. No surprise, since it's not meant for acne. My IBS-C got a little worse, but it should've gotten better since I had been majorly improving my fiber intake and my diet. After being off it for 17 months now, my cycle is pretty normal and I have one week of much better IBS-C after my period (less anxiety and a little looser bowels).I did try Ortho Tricyclen for two months in the middle of my depo days for my acne. I don't know if it would have helped, but I couldn't wait to see since I gained about 5 pounds of water weight and felt horrible on it. I went back to Depo, obviously.As for Accutane, I was on it for three months at a lower dosage (my liver enzymes were high). I decided to stop taking it when my enzymes didn't go down. In all, I took an estimated 1/3 of the recommended full dose (which is a certain number of milligrams over about six months). Anyway, had really good results with it and felt no GI problems. But, now that it's seven months later, my skin has begun to show old signs of acne, but not as bad as before. In sum, I think it's really powerful stuff, didn't affect my GI, and needs to be considered carefully. I wouldn't hesistate to say that if taken fully, it really is a cure for acne.Also tried several runs of antibiotics for acne. Made my stools loose and caused a little crampiness here and there. They worked only okay. Took probiotics only sporadically. No long term effect on my GI tract, in my opinion.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Wow, thanks for your responses.Accutane is strong indeed and the list of side effects is scary (from suicide thoughts to contact lenses intolerance







; that would be something, get rid of acne but has to use glasses for the rest of my life







). I have heard some people who had their IBS after using this drug.I'm evaluating a possibility of getting an anxiety med prescription for the days I need it, so that could help since my acne has to do with anxiety as well. Probably a better diet and losing some weight would be a better choice than going chemichal.Th ebest thing that has worked for me has been Pro Activ, but it did not get the problem fixed completely. At least my fine line were nowhere to be seen while I used it.Thank you all for taking the time.


----------



## Brockbaby (Aug 27, 2002)

No, constipation is mostly what i have for IBS symptoms, so I found the pill made it worse... but like i said, i might have been in a bad spell b4 i started the pill, so i'm trying it again soon







i might switch another one though.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I didn't read through this carefully, but I saw a comment about accutane making it hard to wear contacts. The pill can do that too. So you might not want to try them at the same time.It did take me about 3 months to adjust to taking the pill and stop having morning sickness the first few pill-taking days of each month. But I never got crabby on it. I get crabby when I've got agonizing cramps, if I have energy enough left to be bitchy. The pill makes the cramps less severe.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I read about the contact lenses and other side effects as well. Kinda scary. I really couldn't give up my contacts for full time eye glasses (headaches and stuff). So it seems like a risky one with Accutane.


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I have always found birthcontrol pills messed up my stomach worse. I like the shot since it does not mess with my stomach and the D that was so horrible the first few days of my period went away.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Zayaka, my dermotologist has tried me on a few different contraceptive pills for acne, as well as oral antibiotics, topical solutions and Accutane (called Ro-Accutane in the UK). With the contraceptive pill, a few may need to be tried to find the best one for your acne. If you have a particular kind of acne which is to do with too high levels of androgens, or normal levels of androgens but an androgen sensitivity, the pill Diannette can be tried (that is what I am on now). It is not *licensed* as a contraceptive, only for acne. But if you are taking it for acne, you should know that it is a contraceptive. I've had two courses of Ro-Accutane. Whilst on it the acne disappeared and my skin was fantastic. After a while off it though the acne returned. During the second course I had side-effects of muscle aches and itchy skin. I've never been able to wear contacts because the tears in my eyes break apart too quickly, so I don't know if the Ro-Accutane had any effect on that. I can't tolerate topical solutions, won't take antibiotics (immune problems) and don't think it would be sensible for me to have a 3rd course of Ro-Accutante, so I'm sticking to Diannette for now. Have a good long conversation with your Dermatologist about all this, hopefully you'll come up with a few ideas to help your acne.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thank you very much for all the suggestions.







The appointment is only a few weeks away. Tomorrow I will have another one that has to do with my IBS/anxiety situation, which of course is more important than the skin. Probably the anxiety-skin relation has something to do with it too.Thanks again.


----------

